# MTH DCS Loader software v2.01 has been released



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a heads up the new v2.01 software has been released. This is the software application you load on your computer to update the TIU / Remote software when updates come out, update/backup/clone your remotes, or change the sound files in engines.

Vist: www.protosound2.com to download

I will have it posted on my website very soon as well.


Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ray. I will download the new program in the morning, there are so many people downloading it now, it is wanting to take an HOUR to download to the comouter, that's just a little slow for Cable. 
Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

You bet!

It's now posted on my website on the DCS tips page under the Software section if you want to try and download it from there.


Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I went in this morning after I got up and got it downloaded in 5 minutes. So, I am set to go now. Thanks again Ray. 
Cliff


----------



## fildowns (May 17, 2008)

Two of the improvements over v2.00, (taken from the protosound site) namely:

[*]Improved speed [*]Improved error recovery (that means you can retry mid-stream on a sound file load without having to restart everything from the beginning) 


...mean I should definitely upgrade before trying to upload the new Triplex sound file! And anyone about to upgrade their remote to v4.10 should do so too....keeping that button in can give you RSI in your finger!


----------

